

Ask HN: Do you waste food? Try Food Tracker. - roycehaynes

I have an idea and wanted to get feedback from Hacker News readers:<p>Food Tracker is a web and mobile application that keeps track of food in your fridge and pantry. Whether it's veggies or milk, Food Tracker intelligently creates meal plans, monitors expiration dates, and makes shopping and recipe suggestions based on the ingredients you have (and not what you don't have).<p>Interested to hear your thoughts. Thanks.
======
tejask
How are you tagging food items? Is it embedded into your fridge/pantry? Are
you thinking about using your cell phone to "scan" every item? If the auto
food tagging infrastructure is in place, a web/mobile app can have interesting
applications.

It might be easier if "intelligence" is integrated into refrigerators like -
[http://www.engadget.com/2007/04/23/siemens-refrigerator-
gets...](http://www.engadget.com/2007/04/23/siemens-refrigerator-gets-hacked-
adds-rfid-communication/)

